# Best portable DAC/amps for use with iOS?



## torifile (Mar 13, 2018)

This isn’t purchasing advice, _per se_, but a thread where I hope to collect people’s experiences with using a portable DAC/amp with iOS devices.

I’ve personally tried 2: the Chord Mojo and the Oppo HA-2SE

The Mojo

*Pros*: works well, sounds good and looks fantastic. It’s, as many have stated, a little warmer and darker than neutral. I rather like the sound.

*Cons*: In spite of its looks, however, it’s really unwieldy. Having to use the CCK kinda sucks, to be honest. And it is not a shape that makes for easy stacking at all.

The Oppo:

*Pros*: looks good, too, and is easily stackable. It doesn’t need the CCK and can work with a standard lightning cable.

*Cons*: But that’s all I have positive to say about it with my iPhone. It cuts out randomly and makes the entire experience of using it miserable.

So, is there a DAC/amp I can use with my iPhone that has the benefits of the Oppo with the reliability and sound signature of the Mojo?


----------



## Autostart

FiiO Q5!!!!!!


----------



## Ynot1

Accessport if you desire portability.
Fiio Q1mkii for portibility with balance.
Fiio Q5 if you must require everything.


----------



## upsguys88

I really like the ios cable albeit expensive ($50) to not have to use the cck with iPhone.


----------



## torifile

upsguys88 said:


> I really like the ios cable albeit expensive ($50) to not have to use the cck with iPhone.


Link to that cable? Considering the CCK is $30, that’s not too terribly much.


----------



## upsguys88

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222800799674


----------



## yong_shun

you can consider FIIO Q1 MK II and FIIO Q5. FIIO Q5 comes with bluetooth DAC function. Both have balanced output. On the other hand, you can consider Audioquest Dragonfly Black or Red. Get a Dragontail to maximise the performance of Audioquest Dragonfly.


----------



## Anaz (Mar 26, 2018)

Look at the *RHA Dacamp*. Some pros and cons from my experience with one:
+ It has a standard USB A female socket for connecting an iOS device using a any regular lightning cable
+ 4,000 mAh battery (IIRC) that can charge your iPhone
+ very black (quiet) noise floor for sensitive IEMs, and that is quieter than the direct jack on an iFi Nano iDSD BL via both an iPhone and a Mac (not as quiet as a Mojo, but what is?)
+ Full power from the SE 3.5 mm TRS jack and powerful enough to drive an HD 6XX
+ Extemely well engineered and built - feels more premium than a Chord Mojo
+ (if you like to EQ) independent treble and bass adjustement

- volume pot requires very careful and fine adjustment - it goes from 1 - 5 and there is a jump in volume from around 1.5 to 2
- 2 ohm output impedance on the 3.5 mm output (note, it still has a very quiet noise floor)
- 4 pin mini female XLR balanced jack - seriously, what were they thinking????


----------



## silverfishla

I just Kickstartered the Hidizs DH1000.  This one looks really good to me.  Fully balanced DAC/Amp that works with Iphone.
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...amp?ref=nav_search&result=project&term=hidizs
I have no affiliation or anything, just backer.


----------



## torifile

I settled on the FiiO Q5 and I’ve been very happy. Far more convenient than the Mojo and far fewer problems than the Oppo HA-2.


----------



## cpetrillo

You might want to look at the reviews of now discontinued Cypher Labs Theorem 720. If interested after checking out the reviews contact me, I might know where you can pick up one cheap


----------



## Motocrossman24

silverfishla said:


> I just Kickstartered the Hidizs DH1000.  This one looks really good to me.  Fully balanced DAC/Amp that works with Iphone.
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...amp?ref=nav_search&result=project&term=hidizs
> I have no affiliation or anything, just backer.



It does look like a nice form factor, but at 150mw into 32ohms it’s nearly useless imo...the Fiio a5 uses better dac chips, has almost 8x more power and is almost 100$ cheaper...I keep trying to find something that will truely best the a5 even at a 500$ price point and can’t find one.


----------



## Stump909

SMSL IDEA


----------



## Koolpep (Apr 21, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Koolpep (Apr 21, 2018)

ifi audio xDSD $399 has everything one could want.
Sorry for double post.


----------



## tjy00

You can consider Cozoy rei, it supports IOS and is the slimmest dac i have used so far and is much more portable. Sound wise its comparable with mojo.


----------



## Seancs14

I’ll second the ha-2se. Had it for a year or so and loved it. Occasionally iOS would say it was disconnected with the cable included  by oppo, but only frequent enough to be only slightly annoying. Unplugging and replugging in fixed it every time. 

However, when I upgraded to an iPhone X, any sort of stacking with bands became Basically impossible, so I sold it and used a CCK and dragonfly red which has been generally great with more sensitive IEM’s that don’t need much more power (CA Novas primarily in my case). 

Just picked up CA Vegas and Mojo, so will give thoughts when I get some time with them. 

I think it would be helpful to include how we all use a setup. Most common for me is home, on planes, or walking in the city. Usually keep everything in a jacket pocket or messenger bag if I’m on the move. If I’m at my office, I just run things through my Mac, not phone.


----------



## mhpsd

Seancs14 said:


> However, when I upgraded to an iPhone X, any sort of stacking with bands became Basically impossible,



I love the sound of the Sony PHA-3 and it is rock solid with iOS, but it is large.  For transportable use, I think it is great.  I'm trying to find something more portable for on-the-go use, but haven't found anything (Oppo, etc...) that comes close.


----------



## shyamwanne (May 6, 2018)

I was in Japan awhile back and had a chance to try just about everything out there.   My two favorites with the Oppo ha-2se and the Chord Hugo 2.  The Oppo needs a REALLY good quality cord.  The one that comes with it should just be tossed in garbage.   But with an iFi iSilencer3.0 and a labkable Samurai 3 cable, I actually preferred the Oppo.  Using the iFi also helps with the problem of the signal dropping out.


----------



## Jearly410

EarStudio es100. Bluetooth AAC, size of a zippo lighter, option for 2.5mm balances, app full of features, zero hiss with my Andros. For on the go this is the best and most versatile for The iPhone.


----------



## phiemon

Any other suggeations about DACs for the iPhone?


----------



## Jmop

Bump for that last post.


----------



## Jmop

.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Chord Hugo 2 via CCK


----------



## cup0kimo

Ultrasone Panther


----------

